# 2006: sexto ano mais quente



## Rog (15 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

> *2006 é o sexto ano mais quente; seca provoca fome na África*
> 
> Ilha no Ártico teve temperatura de +12º C no inverno. Outono foi o mais quente já registrado em vários países europeus; a seca na Somália é a pior em uma década
> 
> ...



Estadao Brasil


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Nada de novo


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 12:02)

Eu nem me dou ao trabalho de relatar os erros medonhos e a parcialidade dessas noticias e sigo :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: 

Estas noticias são mesmo imparciais.


----------



## tozequio (15 Dez 2006 às 23:36)

Eu não sabia que o ano já tinha acabado, deviam esperar um pouco mais antes de realizar este tipo de análises, digo eu...


----------



## Zoelae (16 Dez 2006 às 01:12)

Infelizmente a Europa tarda em arrefecer... 

A porcaria da poluição!!! ora bem deve haver zonas da Europa em que a concentração de CO2 é bem mais elevada que o normal!!


----------

